# Deer Creek 04/24/20



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Polebender and myself hit Delaware yesterday. Fishing was tough. We did a lot of running around looking for spots for later in year. The fish we did find were scattered and in 7 to 8 foot and you had to have the minnow right in front them to hit. We ended day with 6 or 7 really nice crappie. Polebender is so old he has a hard time fishing two days in a row so I didn't brother him today and hit deer creek. Today game plan was to see if I could find the big girls single pole jigging. Water was only slightly stained today and the temp was 55. Lots of boats and people fishing. I saw boats casting minnows to rocks and catching. The big girls are still deep but it won't be long before they start moving up. I caught somewhere around 60 today with 10 or so really nice females today and when cleaning them there eggs were mushy. Also only one of the females had anything in her stomach and it was a good size shad.
I got two 16 inchers today and both were just under 2 pounds.


----------



## Snyd (May 5, 2004)

Nice fish Deerfarmer - Congrats


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great fish, great report. Please check on Mark.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Wowzers 2 16"crappie in one day.... very,very,nice!!!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

I couldn’t go yesterday because I had to submit deerfarmer’s centerfold layout that he wanted me to shoot and turn in to Crappie Now! Look for it in the June issue! Isn’t he cute!


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

We did go again today though. We caught just over 100 today and kept 31 real nice ones to take home! Another great day!


----------



## Dovans (Nov 15, 2011)

I couldnt tell who that centerfold was...Thought Burt Reynolds but he passed..Is this photo of a crappie zombie maybe?


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

polebender said:


> View attachment 353989
> I couldn’t go yesterday because I had to submit deerfarmer’s centerfold layout that he wanted me to shoot and turn in to Crappie Now! Look for it in the June issue! Isn’t he cute!
> 
> 
> ...


That right there is funny. Coming to the “behind the counter” newsstand near you . Great job getting after them.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Nice job Steve and Mark! 

Steve you are one sexy beast holding that big ole slab daddy


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

polebender said:


> We did go again today though. We caught just over 100 today and kept 31 real nice ones to take home! Another great day!
> 
> 
> View attachment 354001


You two continue to impress me with the ability to catch large numbers and quality fish from multiple lakes. Hope to someday become half the crappie fisherman you are. Nice catch.


----------



## Lundy (Apr 5, 2004)

There is no doubt Steve and Mark are skilled and versatile at catching crappie at many lakes, conditions and seasons, they put in the time and effort to learn and refine that skill set 

Now let me tell you that without a doubt the best way to learn to fish for crappie in any lake at anytime and condition is to start fishing the crappie tournaments. Everybody is a good grapple fisherman for 6 weeks each spring. Come join us and fish 10 different lakes all through the year and it is like cramming a 4 year degree into one year. Also it is a lot of fun with a good group of people.

I think Steve and Mark would agree


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Bluegillin' said:


> You two continue to impress me with the ability to catch large numbers and quality fish from multiple lakes. Hope to someday become half the crappie fisherman you are. Nice catch.


Thanks for the kind words. Truth is Mark and I are only middle of the pack tournament anglers. We stated fishing tournaments in 2016. Man did we have a lot to learn. If you want to learn to become better crappie fisherman come fish a couple tournaments. Most of our members will go out of there way to help. What I have learned is their are no shortcuts to finding tournament quality crappie on any lake. You have to put the time and effort in.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

Bluegillin' said:


> You two continue to impress me with the ability to catch large numbers and quality fish from multiple lakes. Hope to someday become half the crappie fisherman you are. Nice catch.


Thanks Bluegillin! Joining the crappie circuit has definitely helped us become much better fishermen. We have learned so many new techniques by fishing these tournaments! There are some excellent crappie fishermen in this circuit and all are willing to give advice and all are great people to boot! If anyone really wants to learn how to find and catch crappies this is the way to do it!


----------



## jiggerman (Nov 2, 2009)

Looks like Deerfarmer is loafing to me .lol great job catching crappie and two kind people I will say!!!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

jiggerman said:


> Looks like Deerfarmer is loafing to me .lol great job catching crappie and two kind people I will say!!!


Not loafing just exhausted from babysitting polebender all day.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

deerfarmer said:


> Not loafing just exhausted from babysitting polebender all day.


Quit degrading me a$$hole! And just so you can understand what I’m saying, I am “Noble” worthy...you dirty SOB!


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

I found one you guys missed tonight! Thank God you left me one! A solid 16.5” and very near 2lbs!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Brahmabull, looks like you are fishing in pajamas bottoms. LOL Good looking fish. Hoping to hit it this Friday and Saturday.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Great bunch of guys in this conversation.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

CHOPIQ said:


> Brahmabull, looks like you are fishing in pajamas bottoms. LOL Good looking fish. Hoping to hit it this Friday and Saturday.


Hey don’t knock my fish printed under armour shorts 

I will admit it’s a bit preppier than usual but Polebender and Deerfarmer set the bar pretty high


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

Josh that is a tank!!!!


----------



## deerfarmer (Apr 21, 2012)

Congrats on the big girl. What were the water conditions yesterday.


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

deerfarmer said:


> Congrats on the big girl. What were the water conditions yesterday.


We had 6-8” of visibility but the water was up nearly a foot from Friday. Water temps dropped back down to 48-50. We got some rain up here, but not too much last night. Hoping it holds off so that I can get back after them this weekend. 

I will update this thread Thursday evening for those of you that live far away will know and can plan for the weekend. I only live 10 minutes away.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

How busy have the ramps been at deer creek? I plan on fishing it Saturday. Indian lake is a mad house even during the week. Also how’s the water clarity after all this rain? Thanks.


----------



## polebender (Oct 29, 2011)

CHOPIQ said:


> How busy have the ramps been at deer creek? I plan on fishing it Saturday. Indian lake is a mad house even during the week. Also how’s the water clarity after all this rain? Thanks.


At 8:00am last Saturday there was around 15 trailers in the lot already and people still coming in. So it was semi busy but not overly busy. As the day went on more people were coming in. When we drove past the ramp in the early afternoon the lot looked pretty full. Water clarity was really good then. We’ve gotten a lot a rain since so not sure how it is now?


----------



## Brahmabull71 (Jul 30, 2014)

Delaware conditions:

Main Marina had 6-9” of visibility.


----------



## slowtroller (Sep 28, 2011)

Brahmabull71 said:


> I found one you guys missed tonight! Thank God you left me one! A solid 16.5” and very near 2lbs!
> View attachment 354433


Great fish.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Plan on hitting deer creek tomorrow for crappie. Not looking for specific spots just some advice if I should go shallow or deep. I’m thinking with the cooler water we should start deep and go shallow as it warms up during the day.


----------



## crappie55 (Mar 8, 2013)

I would hit any coves they seem to be on fire there. I'd say any were between. 2 to 5 foot caught over 100 Monday morning. Some had eggs as well. All fish 10 inches or more but lake was pretty busy good luck hope that helps.


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

Thanks crappie55 exactly the advice I needed.


----------

